# Tuna fishing again



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

Well for what looks lile an ugly week weather wise we are fortunate enough to have a charter on what seems to be the best possible 24 hrs which is weds night thru thurs afternoon wear expecting 3-5 and 4-6 ft seas it's a 24 hr trip I'll let you know how we do wish us luck keep up with every trip and photo at charterboatdeliverance.com


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

edit


----------



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

The picture of the wahoo is on the forum under wahoo and sword pics the hoo ended up weighing 85 lbs


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Looked a lot bigger than that. Nice work


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I just spoke to the Deliverance and they are on there way back to the dock from a overnight trip with a box full of fish. They were'nt able to fish but for a few hours and they still managed 11 yellowfins averaging 60 pounds and some blackfins. They said the fish were fired up and ready to eat. Sounds like they had an awesome trip


----------



## The waterboy (Jan 31, 2011)

What area were they fishing


----------



## Deliverance (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome trip 8-10 seas but yellowfins were hungry we will put some pics on tomorrow


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Pictures from yesterdays trip:thumbsup:


----------

